# OMG!!!! Where can ui get a SXOS Code



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok this is doing my head in, basically every single site i go to has problems, either after entering my info or getting to payment i just get blank pages or nothing works when i press anything, hells going on, just want a code damnit!


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 23, 2018)

I got one from Modchip Direct.
I took about 12 hours.


----------



## maxx488 (Jun 23, 2018)

online-trends gave mine in 5 hours


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

Online trends page wont load, i just get a blank white page with an 8 on it, modchips direct says unsecure and ony take cards


----------



## maxx488 (Jun 23, 2018)

roden said:


> Online trends page wont load, i just get a blank white page with an 8 on it, modchips direct says unsecure and ony take cards


hmm thats strange.. loads perfectly for me. Its .net though not .com


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounds like an ISP problem. What payment method are you using btw?


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

I can use pretty much anything, if only i can get a page to load lol


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

Whats a buck lol


----------



## jakkal (Jun 23, 2018)

roden said:


> Whats a buck lol


Google it


----------



## KommSusserTod (Jun 23, 2018)

online-trends gave mine in 1 hour


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

buck = the male of some horned animals, especially the fallow deer, roe deer, reindeer, and antelopes


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

What thats what is said lmao


----------



## codychaosx (Jun 23, 2018)

Use a proxy or VPN? Maybe change you dns to the google DNS 8.8.8.8          thennn 8.8.4.4    (unsure about the secondary DNS :/)


----------



## seba201x (Jun 23, 2018)

Online trends have problems, when i try to place order it does nothing


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Jun 23, 2018)

caved and purchased mine on eBay to save hassle


----------



## maxx488 (Jun 23, 2018)

seba201x said:


> Online trends have problems, when i try to place order it does nothing


maybe everyone is trying to buy from them now and their servers are oversaturated


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

I tried ebay and could not find a thing, ODD


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Jun 23, 2018)

roden said:


> I tried ebay and could not find a thing, ODD


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Licence-...823812?hash=item4421155b04:g:rYYAAOSwvjBbK~f2


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

Cheers boss, weird how that did not come up in a search?


----------



## marwanpro (Jun 23, 2018)

That's expensive holy moly


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Jun 23, 2018)

got mine for £30 just couldn't be bothered wasting time


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

It is isnt it, i managed to get an order in on modchips direct, and just opened a paypal dispute with r4cards.co.uk, dont use them, they are denying ive sent them paymant even though i have emails and screenshots to prove it, and them admitting in the email they had received it.

Tossers.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 23, 2018)

marwanpro said:


> That's expensive holy moly


Convenience is not cheap


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

well a few quid extra is no problem if you really want something i guess. Its up to the buyer.


----------



## Echoklang (Jun 23, 2018)

I think I will send my (of course unused) license

I bought it for day one, but the stuff happening with banning is scaring me and atmosphere is a big step to free


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

I dont give a rats about banning, ive modded every single console doable and never play online, so no issues. Its mainly so the kids can get what they want anyway.


----------



## seba201x (Jun 23, 2018)

jakkal said:


> Convenience is not cheap


I accept, pm sent


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

Hes in good man , well just threatened r4card with some serious stuff, and guess what, instant refund on my pro, dont need it anyway. all sorted just waiting on a key grrrr


----------



## Echoklang (Jun 23, 2018)

roden said:


> Hes in good man , well just threatened r4card with some serious stuff, and guess what, instant refund on my pro, dont need it anyway. all sorted just waiting on a key grrrr



Should I sell my key?


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

well i need another for the kids console so up to you


----------



## dgr1592 (Jun 23, 2018)

sky-3ds, aprox 15-20 min


----------



## roden (Jun 23, 2018)

f


dgr1592 said:


> sky-3ds, aprox 15-20 min



feck


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 23, 2018)

Got code in 15min paid with paypal thou since no ssl.

http://jeux-linker.com/


----------



## jakkal (Jun 23, 2018)

Sold my extra one earlier


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 23, 2018)

Echoklang said:


> I guess level 1 can't start dm :c


It's not based on levels. It's based on how many times you have posted. I think you need like 10 posts to dm.


----------



## Echoklang (Jun 23, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> It's not based on levels. It's based on how many times you have posted. I think you need like 10 posts to dm.


Sad, really would need that key :c

But have fun with it, you were faster


----------

